# Graduated beginner OB class (photos)



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

My boy Goren (not a GSD, an Amer. Staff. Terrier "mix" from a rescue) graduated top in his class from his OB class this past Sat. We start intermediate on the 5th with the only other graduate from our OB class, a black BEAUTIFUL GSD named Sirius.

















and some of him and Sirius playing after the graduation
























thank you for viewing, I hope my new girl Lola follows in his footsteps (photos in the picture section of her and her story)


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Goren is lovely


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats !!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations to you BOTH!!!! I feel ripped off after seeing those photo's....Molly graduated basic obedience tonight and she didn't get a cap hahahaha  Goran is gorgeous!


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

A little off topic but do you guys have an equivelant of the Begleithund like in Germany. You can read about it in english here. What is BEGLEITHUND - BH


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HMV, we do, but it isn't available unless you trial with a SchH club. If you are just going to obedience classes, that would not be an option-or even brought up. 
The Canine Good Citizen test is the closest to a BH(but not) thru AKC, there is no healing pattern. 

Congrats to Goran!!


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

ok, Thanks for your quick reply,


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I always thought that the CGC (Canine Good Citizen) or TT (Temperament Test) combined with a CD (AKC companion dog obedience title) was a pretty close American approximation to the BH. 

Although I would say that it's important to remember that a dog getting a CD would be considered to be pretty advanced obedience by the majority of pet owners. The majority of obedience classes are geared towards foundation and general manners for pet owners.

We got our BHs through SchH trials.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Here in Germany even the owners have to do a test if the dog is over 40cm (approx 16") to make sure your fully compos mentis and not some kind of loony with no idea whats on the other end of the leash.


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

I wish I had an area out here to train SchH, my new girl Lola would probably get that, but Goren I am planning on going all the way up and past CGC and try for therapy dog, I am confidante he can do it, his only issue would be the neutral dog, if the dog is not really "neutral" in body lang. or he will just try to sniff it instead of ignoring it, but him being only about 18 months old I have a good I think 6 months before I get to my CGC anyhow and by then he should be mental more mature. I do think he would do great in SchH though, but there seems to be a stigma against not guardian breeds taking the classes since its against the nature of the breed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats, love the pictures...


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you so much


----------

